

Social Skydiving Day Two: Still Haven't Embarassed Myself - darkxanthos
http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-skydiving-day-two-still-havent-embaras

======
krolley
Well, I think it's a worthwhile endeavor. The beauty about the self-described
geek is that they believe everything can be learned with enough persistence:
code, math, chatting to strangers or chatting up girls.

While I don't see any particular need to do this myself, it might be
worthwhile for me too because I am living in a foreign country (Switzerland)
and don't speak the language _that_ well. That might ratchet up the difficulty
a notch.

